# Vibration - 50-70MPH (ish)



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi folks
been a while, coz everyything running smoothly (almost) but now have a vibration from underneath between 50 and 70(ish) on a motorway - so ina straight line. I am sure it is drive train, but not sure if it is drive shaft,CV joint, prop, diff or Gearbox. The motor has done about 57K miles.
So a few Q's for you....
Is there a known weak spot for me to look at first?
CV's are normally checked on full lock - arent they?
Can the prop be removed easily to remove that from the equation?
how much diff backlash is normal?

any other ideas?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

just could be the wheels need balancing... when were they last checked


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i had it checked today at Nissans - wheel bearings - £290 a side  £105 a bearing 
Apparently needs a press and specialist tools.
Anyone done a wheel bearing change themselves?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

pulling the hub off isn't a huge deal, if you buy the bearing and have another shop just press the old one out and put the new one in, you should be able to cut down the the cost considerably.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i was looking at that - the CD reckons on lots of special tools... .
Can it be done without them? Is there a write-up (Jalal?) because I couldnt find one?


----------



## wrtan (May 9, 2010)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> i was looking at that - the CD reckons on lots of special tools... .
> Can it be done without them? Is there a write-up (Jalal?) because I couldnt find one?


same here, I read some people replacing the bearings by themselves at bearing failure thread but no details on how its done. any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

The knuckle looks easy enough, but getting the bearing out and replaced looks like a pain in the ass, but once you have the knuckle off, you can just take it down to nissan or your local mech to repair. Haven't seen a writeup myself, sorry.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

My speed sensor was seized and the clamp bolt head sheared off. I was told by Nissan that the speed sensor had to be removed, to enable the removal of the knuckle, but that is untrue - the sensor can be unplugged from within the engine bay and the knuckle removed with the sensor in situ.
The first side I got Nissan to do (because they said the sensor had to be removed). The other one I am going to remove the knuckle and just get them to replace the bearing - bearing supplied by me.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Quick update ......

The front wheel bearing is Manufactured by NTN, p/n AU0908-2 and is also used on the Nissan Maxima A33. Size is 43x76x43

here is a good web page


----------



## chsiew86 (Jul 6, 2011)

i had a problem with my xtrail 2.5 petrol recently....
after i turn on the air-con, when i start to accelerate it will be a jerk noise from the engine bay.... after the speed run above 10km/h, the noise disappear....
the noise only occur when the air-con is turn on.... when the air-con is off.... it's a superb car....


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

having replaced both front wheel bearings, it transpires the it is the Gen Grabber AT2's wearing in a"saw tooth" pattern. Unfortunately as there is alot of tread left and they are hard wearing, I have just swapped them front to back (it was the rear ones wearing like it). I am lead to believe it is a common problem, so It might be worth swapping tyres around more regularly.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi,
for the 10km.h noise issue; Check your drive belt for wearing, if it is in good shape. it may be your compressor bearing is on the way out(more costly).
Janarth
:loser:


----------

